# Datenschutz bei Log-Dateien



## Robert Steichele (10. Oktober 2004)

Ich möchte gerne beim versenden eines Formulares diverse Daten (Datum, Uhrzeit, IP-Adresse, Browser ...) in einer Log-Datei speichern.

Was ist da erlaubt, oder ab wann muß ich aufpassen zwecks Datenschutz?


----------



## JohannesR (10. Oktober 2004)

Alles was du kriegst darfst du Speichern... Die Daten, die uebermittelt werden, sind ja nicht geheim... Auch wenn das bei z.B. der IP oft geglaubt wird. 

Achja, ich verschiebe das mal ins Webserver-Forum.

Gruss,

Johannes


----------



## thoern (11. Oktober 2004)

er darf es speichern - hat es ja sowieso in der access_log - weitergeben an Dritte darf er die Daten aber nicht.


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (11. Oktober 2004)

Schau einfach in den Gesetzestext, ist in Deutschland alles recht eindeutig geregelt: http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/tddsg/index.html


----------

